# Harrington and Bender for McGrady There actually is talk of this



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

From the Orlando Sentinel:



> -Mac watch
> 
> The talk last month about trading Tracy McGrady if he doesn't assure the Magic he will re-sign after becoming a free agent in 2005 really won't intensify until later this summer -- after the draft and the free-agent signings.
> 
> ...


I'd probably do it but I like both of them a lot. 

The worst part of the article is:


> But 20 good players don't add up in value to one great one in the NBA. It's a game won by superstars, not wannabes.


Then why the Magic had the worst record in the league?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster
O'Neal
McGrady
Artest
Tinsley

   

Too bad it has as good a chance as hell freezing over for it to happen, although hell has frozen a few times:wait: :gopray: :whoknows:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Aparently, Fred Jones would half to go to. This would make our bench pretty sad, unless James Jones blossems.


----------



## rommie69 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah T-Mac is unlikely.

I will say that I wouldn't mind trading up in the draft.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

That would be great, T-Mac could win games on our team, then Harrington and Bender could finally get their time to shine on the Magic, I highly doubt it will happen though, but ya never know. I do have a feeling that McGrady won't be with the Magic much longer though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

No matter how weak our bench would be, i'd do it. The bench would still include Anthony Johnson and Austin Croshere, somebody said Fred Jones would leave and i think that could be a loss to the bench without both Harrington and Bender. 

But to get a guy like Tracy McGrady? Who wouldn't do that deal? McGrady is one of the best players in the world. Him, O'Neal and Artest would be kind of like a dream team in a sense. 

I'd HATE to lose both guys, but i'd do that deal in a second. I don't know how realistic this deal has of happening or anything, i think it's a good find and something good to talk about though. 

But seriously guys, can you imagine a starting 5 of Artest, O'Neal and McGrady??? WOW!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

we could trade tinsley and one of them guys....and put mcgrady at pg

foster 
oneal
artest
jones
mcgrady

thats nice


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> we could trade tinsley and one of them guys....and put mcgrady at pg
> 
> foster
> ...


I donno. Because at this point of their careers, Tinsley is better then Bender, with both having big upsides. Harrington would be a must to be dealt, and i think Tinsley is better then Bender.

If you are right though, i'd put Bender at SG and McGrady at PG, with Fred Jones bench.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> No matter how weak our bench would be, i'd do it. The bench would still include Anthony Johnson and Austin Croshere, somebody said Fred Jones would leave and i think that could be a loss to the bench without both Harrington and Bender.
> 
> But to get a guy like Tracy McGrady? Who wouldn't do that deal? McGrady is one of the best players in the world. Him, O'Neal and Artest would be kind of like a dream team in a sense.
> ...


And with a guy like Tinsley, who looks to pass first, it would be the perfect system.

Plus, I'd get a tight McGrady jersey.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: at this whole thread...It is nice to dream every now and then.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> :laugh: at this whole thread...It is nice to dream every now and then.


It was in the Orlando Sentinel.. Did you even read the first post, or did you just come in to laugh after reading the topic title?


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

yea my bad, i dunno what i was thinkin lol, mcgrady is SG not PG haha


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> :laugh: at this whole thread...It is nice to dream every now and then.


Well since its in the Orlando papers, and there is wide spread rumours that TMac will be traded, maybe you should think before you speak.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Well since its in the Orlando papers, and there is wide spread rumours that TMac will be traded, maybe you should think before you speak.


Exactly what i was going to say. It might be a dream and it might not happen, but it was reported by the press so we have to talk about it. Also, it has been widly rumored T-Mac might be dealt so why not us? 

If it's a dream or not is not the point of this thread, the press reported it and the press is MUCH MUCH more credible then anyone on this forum. Sorry but i'd take the word of a guy who gets paid to cover basketball then just a fan.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If there are rumors that T-Mac will be traded, does that mean he is going to opt out next year?

-Petey


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> It was in the Orlando Sentinel.. Did you even read the first post, or did you just come in to laugh after readin the topic title?


:laugh: I *get* the Orlando Sentinel daily, I read the article, and yes I read your post. If McGrady is traded, it won't be for two bench players. I don't care how much "potential" Jonathan Bender has and how great Al Harrington is, they're bench players. 2 Bench players for a Top 5 player in the league? No, I don't think so. Look at the difference in that offer and the one with Phoenix, which is *much* more realistic. They're actually giving up an All-Star(Marion) and a very good player(Joe Johnson). No way T-Mac goes to Indiana without Artest coming to Orlando, and that's not happening. T-Mac won't be traded to Indiana, it's just that simple. I'm not saying I can predict the future or anything, there's just no logical way to make a deal in this situation that makes sense for both sides. Orlando won't get ripped off in a deal just to get rid of T-Mac, it's not like that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: I *get* the Orlando Sentinel daily, I read the article, and yes I read your post. If McGrady is traded, it won't be for two bench players. I don't care how much "potential" Jonathan Bender has and how great Al Harrington is, they're bench players. 2 Bench players for a Top 5 player in the league? No, I don't think so. Look at the difference in that offer and the one with Phoenix, which is *much* more realistic. They're actually giving up an All-Star(Marion) and a very good player(Joe Johnson). No way T-Mac goes to Indiana without Artest coming to Orlando, and that's not happening. T-Mac won't be traded to Indiana, it's just that simple. I'm not saying I can predict the future or anything, there's just no logical way to make a deal in this situation that makes sense for both sides. Orlando won't get ripped off in a deal just to get rid of T-Mac, it's not like that.


Orlando would win a lot more, but of course the Phoenix deal is better. We never said it isn't We are just commenting on a reported article. If it was so rediculous, there would not even be discussion of it by the teams, so go laugh somewhere else.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Orlando would win a lot more, but of course the Phoenix deal is better. We never said it isn't We are just commenting on a reported article. If it was so rediculous, there would not even be discussion of it by the teams, so go laugh somewhere else.


I doubt there's been discussion between the teams. Nowhere in the article does it say that, all the article does is speculate in terms of a Pacers/Magic deal, it never says the teams have talked. And yes, it is so ridiculous, and I'll laugh wherever I want to, especially at ridiculous trades like that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt there's been discussion between the teams. Nowhere in the article does it say that, all the article does is speculate in terms of a Pacers/Magic deal, it never says the teams have talked. And yes, it is so ridiculous, and I'll laugh wherever I want to, especially at ridiculous trades like that.


Okay, have fun buddy. Go get 'em!:greatjob:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: I *get* the Orlando Sentinel daily, I read the article, and yes I read your post. If McGrady is traded, it won't be for two bench players. I don't care how much "potential" Jonathan Bender has and how great Al Harrington is, they're bench players. 2 Bench players for a Top 5 player in the league? No, I don't think so. Look at the difference in that offer and the one with Phoenix, which is *much* more realistic. They're actually giving up an All-Star(Marion) and a very good player(Joe Johnson). No way T-Mac goes to Indiana without Artest coming to Orlando, and that's not happening. T-Mac won't be traded to Indiana, it's just that simple. I'm not saying I can predict the future or anything, there's just no logical way to make a deal in this situation that makes sense for both sides. Orlando won't get ripped off in a deal just to get rid of T-Mac, it's not like that.


If you think Harrington or Bender would be bench players on the worst team in the league then you dont know ball man.

Yes the trade is lopsided, but alot. But no one in here thinks theres anyway the trade will happen. We're just reporting that it has been said, we know it wont happen. I dont know whats so hard to understand about that.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Harrington and Bender would start and be a lot more productive in Orlando I think.......Now if this trade happens thats a different story......For some reason I have this feeling that McGrady will be in Philly.....


----------



## noogie_da_sheep (Jan 12, 2004)

If T-Mac does come to Indy...would he accept being a second or third option?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>noogie_da_sheep</b>!
> If T-Mac does come to Indy...would he accept being a second or third option?


Most likely not.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think Harrington or Bender would be bench players on the worst team in the league then you dont know ball man.
> ...


Who said that? I certainly didn't. I called them bench players, which they are at this point. Harrington would obviously start in Orlando, but I doubt Bender does, at least not right away. DeShawn Stevenson(and subsequently Al Harrington) would start over him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>noogie_da_sheep</b>!
> If T-Mac does come to Indy...would he accept being a second or third option?


Why would he be the second or third option, that's just stupid. He's a *much* better offensive player than Jermaine O'Neal, and that's not even the least bit debateable. I mean, Jermaine's a PF that shoots 43% from the floor, and he barely scores 20 points per game. T-Mac is arguably the best offensive player in the game, while Jermaine is behind a lot of guys. No doubt T-Mac would be the #1 option.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would he be the second or third option, that's just stupid. He's a *much* better offensive player than Jermaine O'Neal, and that's not even the least bit debateable. I mean, Jermaine's a PF that shoots 43% from the floor, and he barely scores 20 points per game. T-Mac is arguably the best offensive player in the game, while Jermaine is behind a lot of guys. No doubt T-Mac would be the #1 option.


Yes, that is true, but it is better to run an offense through a post player than perimeter. Thus, Jermaine would be the 1st option, T-Mac would be 2nd, and Artest would be 3rd.


----------



## rommie69 (Apr 7, 2004)

No way the trade happens.

But if we lose in this round or next round I want to do everything possiable to get McGrady witht he exception of trading Mac.

I would offer a package of Artest, Harrington, Pollard, Tinsley for McGrady, Lue, filler, picks.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rommie69</b>!I would offer a package of Artest, Harrington, Pollard, Tinsley for McGrady, Lue, filler, picks.


I wouldn't even think about breaking up Artest and O'Neal. 

If we lose, it will not be their faults.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, that is true, but it is better to run an offense through a post player than perimeter. Thus, Jermaine would be the 1st option, T-Mac would be 2nd, and Artest would be 3rd.


:no: Not when the perimeter player is _that_ much better of an offensive player. McGrady would be the first option on almost every team, the Pacers included.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Deleted post.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: Not when the perimeter player is _that_ much better of an offensive player. McGrady would be the first option on almost every team, the Pacers included.


Kobe is a much better offensive player than Shaq, but their first option is still to give it to Shaq. Same situation here. As long as you have an MVP candidate post player, you give it to him first.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: Not when the perimeter player is _that_ much better of an offensive player. McGrady would be the first option on almost every team, the Pacers included.


I agree.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Plus I'd give it to Jermaine so McGrady would be more energized on defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Why would he be the second or third option, that's just stupid. He's a much better offensive player than Jermaine O'Neal, and that's not even the least bit debateable. I mean, Jermaine's a PF that shoots 43% from the floor, and he barely scores 20 points per game. T-Mac is arguably the best offensive player in the game, while Jermaine is behind a lot of guys. No doubt T-Mac would be the #1 option


I'll have to agree with Pacersguy on JO being the first option, if you have an all-star/mvp candidate post player, you run the offense through him. I think that having T-Mac on our team would raise JO's field goal percentage, and he wouldn't have to force bad shots all the time. I could see us running a double post offense with Jermaine on the right, Tinsley on the 3-point line next to him, Foster on the other post (we could also switch him with McGrady) Artest across from Foster at the 3-point line, and T-Mac in the middle near the top of the key, in which case if Jermaine doesn't have a good shot, Tinsley isn't very wide open, we can run an isolation play for Tracy. Of course this is just my opinion on how a great offense can work. And all this considering we DO get McGrady


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What about trying to get their hands on Ray Allen? I just did this trade, would it make sense to you guys? If Seattle can re-sign Brent Barry then this makes sense, since Allen would most likely bounce on the Sonics after next year. However, getting Ray Allen would make the Pacers legit favorites (along with whoever wins this year, if it isn't the Pacers), Spurs, T'Wolves and Lakers. 

Indiana trades: PF Al Harrington (13.3 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 30.9 minutes) 
C Scot Pollard (1.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 11.1 minutes) 
PG Fred Jones (4.9 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
Indiana receives: SG Ray Allen (23.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
PG Ronald Murray (12.3 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.5 apg in 24.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +15.4 ppg, -3.1 rpg, and +3.3 apg. 

Seattle trades: SG Ray Allen (23.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
PG Ronald Murray (12.3 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.5 apg in 24.7 minutes) 
Seattle receives: PF Al Harrington (13.3 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 79 games) 
C Scot Pollard (1.7 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.2 apg in 61 games) 
PG Fred Jones (4.9 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -15.4 ppg, +3.1 rpg, and -3.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Indiana and Seattle being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Indiana and Seattle had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


C - Jeff Foster
PF - Jermaine O'Neal
SF - Ron Artest
SG - Ray Allen
PG - Jamal Tinsley

Bench
C - Keon Clark or first round draft pick (Varejao, Petro, Sloker, Ramos) (maybe?)
PF - Austin Croshere
SF - Jonathan Bender
SG - Reggie Miller (or retired)/Flip Murray
PG - Anthony Johnson

How would that look to Pacers fans?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This trade doesn't make sense at all. We wouldn't trade McGrady to a good team in the East like the Pacers. Especially for only Jonathan Bender and Al Harrington. Harrington and McGrady are 24 and T-Mac is much more talented. Bender is only 1 year younger than the other two and I don't see him turning out better than McGrady. Even though Al an Bender might produce as starters in Orlando, the Magic would try to send T-Mac West or to a bad team in the East.

Orlandos lineup
pg - ?
sg - Bender
sf - Harrington
pf - Gooden
c - Okafor

Indiana's lineup
pg - Tinsley
sg - T-Mac
sf - Artest
pf - O'neal
c - Foster

This trade is good for both team but it would make the Pacers unstoppable.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> What about trying to get their hands on Ray Allen? I just did this trade, would it make sense to you guys? If Seattle can re-sign Brent Barry then this makes sense, since Allen would most likely bounce on the Sonics after next year. However, getting Ray Allen would make the Pacers legit favorites (along with whoever wins this year, if it isn't the Pacers), Spurs, T'Wolves and Lakers.
> 
> Indiana trades: PF Al Harrington (13.3 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 30.9 minutes)
> ...


Wow! I'd do that trade in a second. I don't know if Seattle would, but if they would lose Allen anywayy, I guess it would make sense to get Harrington. We'd make out better than the McGrady trade cause with this we'd still have a bench and three 20 PPG scorers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I would do the Allen trade before I do the TMac trade. Ray would fit in alot better with our team and would not demand to be the unquestioned number 1 option on the team. Also, Im leary of trading away both Big Al and Jon Bender, since both are a huge part of our bench brigade.

This trade would be great in my books, although Im not sure if Seatle would do it.


----------



## SpADeD (May 16, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Seattle wouldn't do it. They could probably get more for Allen. If only there was a way to get Brent Barry.


----------

